# Leesburg, VA - New Campaign Needs Players



## Destan (Jul 9, 2004)

> *What:* New 3.5 D&D Campaign
> *Where:* Leesburg, VA
> *When:* Wednesday evenings, 7:30 PM – 11:30 PM
> *Frequency:* Bi-weekly to monthly
> *Why:* To fill some open PC slots.




Hi folks,

I’m planning on firing up a new D&D 3.5 campaign this August. The particulars are listed above, though none of them are set in stone. We can try to adjust the details to fit different schedules if needed.

The campaign will (most likely) be set within the _Valus_, a homebrew world. The campaign’s theme will be mature, probably a little grimmer than what you may be used to, and include a healthy mix roll-playing and role-playing (though the emphasis will most likely be on combat). Characters will most likely perish at one time or another – I like to let the dice all where they may, but also like to think I’m not a “killer DM”.

We’re a bunch of thirtysomething gamers. Most of us cut our teeth on 1st Ed. AD&D. I’m married with three kids, spend too much time on the road, and have been hopelessly addicted to Gygax’s creation since the mid-80’s. This is not a pulp, punk, or psionic campaign (because, to be honest, I’m not sure what those words entail). That being said, I’ll happily adjust to fit the desires of the majority.

If the campaign had a web site, this is the part of the post where I’d give you the link.

Since it doesn’t, here’s a link to a story hour that recounts my other campaign within the Valus. If you’re excessively bored and have loads of time on your hands, you can peruse the tale to see if the theme matches what you’re looking for in a game.

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=51797/

The _Valus_ has been published.  This only means I’ll have one, organized sourcebook instead of 32 haphazard notebooks.  Makes for more room on the gaming table.  I plan on starting the group in a remote area, so there’s no need to flip through or buy the book.  This ain’t a sales pitch.  In fact, it may be better if you don’t have the book and don't know diddly about the campaign world (since your character may not).

I’m looking for 3-4 new players at this time. If you’re interested, drop me a line, swing by for a session or two, and see how it works out for all of us.

Email me at rjsmalls AT yahoo dot com.

Thanks!

D

_Edit: According to Mapquest, Leesburg is 39 miles from downtown DC, 46 miles from downtown Alexandria, and 50 miles from College Park. It's located out Rt 7 or Rt 267 (Dulles Toll Road), about fifteen minutes west of the Dulles Airport._

_Edit the Second: Got enough players, but there's always room for more. We'll be starting in Aug-Sep. Thanks for the quick response!_


----------



## Old One (Jul 9, 2004)

*Hey...*



			
				Destan said:
			
		

> Hi folks,
> 
> *<SNIP>*
> 
> ...




How about an unpredictable cameo from yours truly from time to time ?

OO


----------

